# UK Rabbits? (London/South-East/Kent)



## jcl_24 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all
I've seen many of the msgs about rabbits in various USA states needing to be rescued. I was wondering if there are sometimes any posts about UK rabbits based in the London/Kent area that need to be rescued.

My plan is that any future rabbits I get weill be rescue bunnies. I'm aware of rescue centres near me but I'd also be interested to check out any postings in this forum.

Another question I have: I've seen some adverts in local papers/ freeads magazines of the 'bunny free to good home' type. What do you think of those?

Jo xx


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 8, 2008)

I have not seen any. I can recommend a two rescues i have been to if you are interested. To be honest there aren't many Kentish/Londoner members around so not many people would post.

I got William from GBH in Beckenham. The ladys there were REALLY nice. 

I also got Lottie from Animal Lifeline in Sutton, Surrey. They are quite nice, but i've ha a few problems afterwards. The lady was a bit moody though, but hey, lovely rabbits!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 8, 2008)

As far as I know there aren't any UK based rescues on this forum, however Rabbit rehome is a website that has many rabbits available for rehoming all around the country if you want to try there.http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes that website ^^^ is a great idea. It has all the UKrescue centre addesses. There is a 'Greenwhich Rabbit Rescue' centre that I've been checking the bunny list of frequently.

Jo xx


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

We'll be sure to keep you in mind if we have anyone on here from the UK rehoming. Right now we dont have any but last summer we did.

Thanks!


----------

